# ESB attitudes lead to rising prices and poor customer servce



## ajapale (2 Mar 2005)

In another thread NoelC made the following very interesting  statements. Any one care to debate the issue? ajapale

*N0elC*
Very frequent poster
Posts: 902
(2/3/05 12:11 pm)

The real worry is that with Charle McCreevy being sent off to pasture in Brussels, and Bertie's new found "socialism" that we will see a slow slide back to the pre-1987 attitudes of semi-states being unassailable with the resulting rise in prices and fall off in customer service.

Net winners: the politicians, the unionised workforce, the political appointees to the governing boards

Net losers: the consumer, the taxpayer


----------



## N0elC (2 Mar 2005)

*Re: ESB attitudes lead to rising prices and poor customer se*

Thanks for this ajapale

Would you care to venture an opinion yourself ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Mar 2005)

*Re: ESB attitudes lead to rising prices and poor customer se*

Hi Noel

Check out Posting Guideline No. 15. If AJ wants to contribute to this, it's up to him. 

15) Please don't address specific queries directly to individual moderators or other contributors:

Moderators and contributors give of their time freely and voluntarily so, in general, please post queries for general attention/discussion on the basis that somebody will respond rather than addressing them specifically to individual moderators or other contributors, particularly those who earn a living dispensing financial/tax advice on a professional basis. In any case, addressing specific queries to individual contributors rather than to the wider community in general may have the effect of limiting the number of useful responses that you receive rather than expediting things.

Obviously this guideline does not militate against addressing individuals directly in the normal context of an ongoing discussion!


----------



## Repaymentator (3 Mar 2005)

*Re: ESB attitudes lead to rising prices and poor customer se*

That gives Charlie "SSIA" McCreevy too much credit for the transformation in the economy since 1987. There are probably enough people left that don't want to turn the clock back.

The fat, inefficiency, lack of competition in the ESB, public transport and public/civil service in general are the most glaring example where reform is still needed. 

As a matter of survival they'll have to be reformed. I'd be optimistic it will happen since the globalisation tide is going that way.


----------



## N0elC (3 Mar 2005)

*Re: ESB attitudes lead to rising prices and poor customer se*

Sorry about that flagrant violation of the posting guidelines.

I was merely inviting debate in what I thought was a discussion forum.

My mistake obviously.


----------



## Repaymentator (5 Mar 2005)

*Re: ESB attitudes lead to rising prices and poor customer se*

N0elC, 

That seemed a little harsh on you. It might have been a technical violation but I don't think it was breaking the spirit of the rules. Unfortunately it seems to have killed off any debate on this subject.


----------

